# SureFire E2D LED



## accr (Apr 23, 2008)

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/prrfnbr/24531/sesent/00

http://www.surefire.com/surefire/content/E2DLED_large2.jpg




Administrative Edit: As a point of information, it's good to keep in mind that a thread created strictly to point to a product addition at a well known and frequently visited site is considered as a "heads-up" announcement of a deal at the site. The proper location for creating such a thread is in the "Good Deals" forum of the MarketPlace.

It would be good to expand any such thread-creating-post with sufficient context to show clearly that a particular point of discussion is initiated that goes beyond the "heads-up" nature of simply linking to a vendor's offer to sell. 

This being awaited information, and since it so quickly became a _(the)_ discussion thread of the E2D, it will remain open for discussion. Please honor our decision to use it as a discussion thread by not permitting it to become a thread of discussing your purchases of it, your waiting impatiently for it to arrive, and announcements of having received it. - Empath


----------



## ampdude (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Awesome!


----------



## Snesley Wipes (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Very nice looking light. Guess I'll have to find a reason to buy it!


----------



## zven (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I don't know... I was kind of hoping for a single-level light with this one. However, even with the clicky UI, I'll definitely be giving this one some serious consideration. I'm curious how the beam pattern, output and tint will compare to the L1 (and other TIR lights).


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I'm glad i didn't get the E1B, this is my next light.


----------



## Grox (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Hey accr,

We appreciate your enthusiasm, but don't hotlink! It's against the rules.

Upload the image to imageshack.us or flickr or photobucket instead!

Now back on topic, this does look quite interesting. I'm wondering what the beam will be like.


----------



## TONY M (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I always though that the E3D executive defender was a real sexy light, aswell as something that would tear you're pockets to shreds!
I love the LED version soooo much now, nice to see a low, low mode too! I might just have to get one...


BTW Is it a P4, Q2 or what?

Thanks


----------



## Size15's (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

The beam will be just like the L1/KX2/KX1/E1B/X300
It'll be similar in output to the X300 and people should notice a difference compared to the L1/E1B in terms of output...

IMHO I also believe it should've been a single output light. I dislike the dual output UI preferring two-stage (L1 etc) or single output.


----------



## accr (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



Grox said:


> Hey accr,
> 
> We appreciate your enthusiasm, but don't hotlink! It's against the rules.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the headsup & edit from size15 .



It looks to me the bezel is now a one piece with the head itself? Have a look at the other pic too.
http://www.surefire.com/surefire/content/E2DLED_large.jpg


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



accr said:


> Thanks for the headsup & edit from size15 .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Looks nice!
Does it use optics ?


----------



## Size15's (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



accr said:


> It looks to me the bezel is now a one piece with the head itself?


The crenelations are extensions of the scallops - like the L1/KX1/KX2/E1B bezel this new E2DL bezel does not have a separate bezel 'ring' like the KL4/E2e/E2d bezel used.



Federal LG said:


> Does it use optics ?


Yes, just like the L1/KX2/KX1/E1B/X300


----------



## ampdude (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



zven said:


> I don't know... I was kind of hoping for a single-level light with this one.



Yes, same here. After all it's supposed to be an E2D Defender, not an E2D Camping light. I don't appreciate the multiple light modes on a tactical light, I want instant full brightness.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



ampdude said:


> Yes, same here. After all it's supposed to be an E2D Defender, not an E2D Camping light. I don't appreciate the multiple light modes on a tactical light, I want instant full brightness.


Like the E1B the E2DL activates high output first, low output second.
(the dual output E1L & E2L activate low output first, high output second)


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I am curious. What percentage of users buying tactical lights, do you think, actually use them for tactical purposes? I would bet it is a minority. (It is sort of like people buying diving watches but never diving. ) I would think multiple light levels will be appreciated by the majority of people buying this light. Even somebody who has tactical needs, will occasionally need a lower output for reading maps, or writing out reports, tickets, etc.


----------



## powernoodle (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

For a general usage light, I'd prefer the low beam first, then high. But I understand the need for high first with a so-called "tactical" light.

Nice to see how far we have come in LED technology over the past few years. One tends to forget.


----------



## mwaldron (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



Size15's said:


> The beam will be just like the L1/KX2/KX1/E1B/X300
> It'll be similar in output to the X300 and people should notice a difference compared to the L1/E1B in terms of output...



Do you know if the beam will be as tight as the X300? I've never seen a beam that tight on an LED light. The L1/E1B (only models you listed I have seen) don't come close though. 

-Mike


----------



## rtrwv (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Are RCR123's (1 or 2) going to work in this light?


----------



## ampdude (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



Size15's said:


> Like the E1B the E2DL activates high output first, low output second.
> (the dual output E1L & E2L activate low output first, high output second)



Ah thanks for the info. That is a little better. Yet still in a tactical situation you want to be able to turn a bright light on and off quickly. Not go through modes while doing it.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



BabyDoc said:


> I am curious. What percentage of users buying tactical lights, do you think, actually use them for tactical purposes? I would bet it is a minority. (It is sort of like people buying diving watches but never diving. ) I would think multiple light levels will be appreciated by the majority of people buying this light. Even somebody who has tactical needs, will occasionally need a lower output for reading maps, or writing out reports, tickets, etc.



Actually, surefire's main market is the US Armed Forces, and Police Forces all across America.So, i would have to say that a large portion of surefire buyers really do use them for tactical purposes.

BTW, the E2D isnt meant to be a tactical lights, its supposed to be a self defense light...

Crenshaw


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Will this work with 17670?


----------



## greenpea76 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I must have not followed up on the pre-release info for this light. For some reason, I thought they were going to come with a KL4 head with the reflector in it. I put my E2D together with the defender bezel ring and KL4 purchased from the marketplace not long ago and wondered how the could they could sell one with a KL4 at that price. The KL4 retails for a little under a complete E2DL. 
I should've realized that. What a dummy....:shakehead


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



greenpea76 said:


> I must have not followed up on the pre-release info for this light. For some reason, I thought they were going to come with a KL4 head with the reflector in it. I put my E2D together with the defender bezel ring and KL4 purchased from the marketplace not long ago and wondered how the could they could sell one with a KL4 at that price. The KL4 retails for a little under a complete E2DL.
> I should've realized that. What a dummy....:shakehead


 
I'd take the KL4 over the TIR optics anyways.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



mwaldron said:


> Do you know if the beam will be as tight as the X300? I've never seen a beam that tight on an LED light. The L1/E1B (only models you listed I have seen) don't come close though.
> 
> -Mike


Are you sure it was an X300 (rather than an X200A) that you saw?

The X300 beams I've directly compared to my L1 and E1B have been bascially the same.

But, in the event that the X300 beam is more typically different (tighter) compared to the L1/E1B/KX2/KX1 then the E2DL beam is like the handhelds.


----------



## greenpea76 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



greenstuffs said:


> I'd take the KL4 over the TIR optics anyways.


 
Me too. I love the flood that it provides for such a small light. I don't know if the KL4 head in black is distinguishable from the actual E2DL head that is now in production except for the internals of course.


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



greenpea76 said:


> Me too. I love the flood that it provides for such a small light. I don't know if the KL4 head in black is distinguishable from the actual E2DL head that is now in production except for the internals of course.



The E2DL heads look like the strike bezel part is fused with the lower third...so you can't just unscrew the tip off like you can with the KL4. Same thing with the KX1 vs older KL1.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



BabyDoc said:


> I am curious. What percentage of users buying tactical lights, do you think, actually use them for tactical purposes?



I would say whether or not that is true is probably irrelevant.

But I would imagine that most people who buy BMW's probably don't drive them 150mph to the grocery store either.


----------



## Jarl (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



ampdude said:


> I would say whether or not that is true is probably irrelevant.
> 
> But I would imagine that most people who buy BMW's probably don't drive them 150mph to the grocery store either.



Well answered. I love how you really got to the point, leaving the reader in no doubt as to the fact that the question that was asked just got answered :thumbsup:


----------



## Snow (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



ampdude said:


> I would say whether or not that is true is probably irrelevant.
> 
> But I would imagine that most people who buy BMW's probably don't drive them 150mph to the grocery store either.



You'd be surprised.


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Too bad this doesn't come with a long clip, according to those pictures. Who actually prefers the short clip??? Yes, I know we can call SF and request the long clip...but why not make it the other way around...long clip by default, and if someone wants the short clip, call SF for that!? Oh well.


----------



## WadeF (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Looks great! 120 lumens out of the optic should be pretty potent and have some good throw.


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Oh yeah. I'm in for one. My little Milky Transformer is putting out 200 lumen through the E1B optic....and it is very impressive. I am guessing that 120 SF lumen is closer to the 200 lumen range.



WadeF said:


> Looks great! 120 lumens out of the optic should be pretty potent and have some good throw.


----------



## ja10 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I wonder if soon SF will have "Aviatrix" type interfaces, that allow for the user to decide which beam will be used first. They could do something like 10 clicks will toggle to 'low' first, and 10 clicks will toggle back to 'high' first. It seems like all the circuitry is in there, it would just be a software thing.

Campers and hikers will probably want low first, and those with tactical uses will want the high first. Personally, I think that would be ideal. It's too hard to make any one light that fits everyone's needs.


----------



## JNewell (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



WadeF said:


> Looks great! 120 lumens out of the optic should be pretty potent and have some good throw.


 
I had noticed that when they first posted the catalog. If it's measured on a consistent basis, that's a 20% increase over the KL4. Question is, is SF measuring them the same way?


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



ja10 said:


> Campers and hikers will probably want low first, and those with tactical uses will want the high first. Personally, I think that would be ideal. It's too hard to make any one light that fits everyone's needs.


 
The E2L outdoorsman will do what you want.


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I just hope it can use RCR123As li-ion cells. Even it if can't I'll still probably end up buying one. But still the ability to use RCR123As would be icing on the cake.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



ja10 said:


> I wonder if soon SF will have "Aviatrix" type interfaces, that allow for the user to decide which beam will be used first. They could do something like 10 clicks will toggle to 'low' first, and 10 clicks will toggle back to 'high' first. It seems like all the circuitry is in there, it would just be a software thing.
> 
> Campers and hikers will probably want low first, and those with tactical uses will want the high first. Personally, I think that would be ideal. It's too hard to make any one light that fits everyone's needs.





> Campers and hikers will probably want low first, and those with tactical uses will want the high first. Personally, I think that would be ideal. It's too hard to make any one light that fits everyone's needs.


 
That's why SureFire has the new E1L and E2L Outdoorsman series with 2-stages, low being first. SureFire is not marketing the E2DL to campers and hikers.


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



> in a tactical situation you want to be able to turn a bright light on and off quickly.


If you reactivae a two-stage SF within 3 seconds, the mode switches from high to low (or from low to high). If a bright light is 100% necessary, no matter what, a single stage SF would be a better choice.

That said, the E1B is my favorite two-stage light. About right on either low or high, with a predictable TIR beam.


----------



## ja10 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> That's why SureFire has the new E1L and E2L Outdoorsman series with 2-stages, low being first. SureFire is not marketing the E2DL to campers and hikers.



I completely agree. SF does make lights for specific purposes, and the E2D wasn't made for the tent.

My only point was, "why not?". If they are using a microprocessor to control the toggle between high and low, why not add some ability to customize? (As long as this doesn't in any way interfere with normal usage). Not only would it be useful to be able to pick "low" first, but I think the tactical crowd would also appreciate the ability to "lock out" the low beam. There may be hardware issues that I am not away of, in which case that's fine. But, if everything is in place, this might be a way for them to make their lights even more versatile.

Sorry, this is probably taking this thread a bit topic. Overall the E2D is great, and I'm looking forward to seeing what light (E2D or E2L) the non-tactical users on this forum prefer. I really like the idea of being able to tail stand the light (makes for a good lantern in a tent), so I might pick the Defender just for that. Plus, it just looks so cool


----------



## 2xTap (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I had been waiting patiently for this to come out.......but a TIR optic and a two-stage clicky aren't what I was expecting either. I've never been impressed by the beams coming from SF's with optics, might hold off on this one for a while.

I had high hopes for this one......but somewhere along the lines I missed the mention of a optic and 2-stage clicky! 

2xTap


----------



## Fooboy (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I can see it now.

***

"TAKE THIS, KNIFE WIELDING BAD-GUY!"
*Presses button: 5 lumens*
:sigh:
<stabbing commences>


----------



## Size15's (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



2xTap said:


> I had been waiting patiently for this to come out.......but a TIR optic and a two-stage clicky aren't what I was expecting either...


We knew at SHOT Show 2008 that the E2DL would have a TIR optic and a beam just like the L1/E1B/KX1/KX2.
Personally I've seen the practicality of this beam profile (even though I've been used to the L2 beam previously)

I expressed by disappointment that SureFire were considering/likely to make the E2DL a dual-output light like the E1B, and I don't like that UI. I guess I'll have to make do with a UB2 to replace my L1 :shrug:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



Fooboy said:


> I can see it now.
> 
> ***
> 
> ...





This looks like a winner here.... (The light)


----------



## supawabb (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I just wanna clarify that simply because I own the Doxa Searambler & Professional, Stowa Prodiver, Citizen Auto Zilla and Eco-Zilla (1 bracelet & 1 rubber), Bathys Hawaii UV along with several other divers.... I am NOT a diver!  They are just awesome watches is all. 



BabyDoc said:


> I am curious. What percentage of users buying tactical lights, do you think, actually use them for tactical purposes? I would bet it is a minority. (It is sort of like people buying diving watches but never diving. ) I would think multiple light levels will be appreciated by the majority of people buying this light. Even somebody who has tactical needs, will occasionally need a lower output for reading maps, or writing out reports, tickets, etc.


 

As for the new E2DL having a high and low... I think that it is simply awesome (true it would have been great with only the high - but there are those times when the blinding light is not required). It starts on high and then goes to low if you want by releasing the tail cap and depressing within 2 seconds. Shut it off for more than 2 seconds and it will again turn on high when the tail cap is depressed once again. I'm going to have to seriously consider this one. A definite :thumbsup: to SF from me.


----------



## KDOG3 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

As soon as this becomes available from my favorite online dealer, I'll be getting it. Though I may want to change the tailcap out for a regular Z61. I'm sure like the E1B, the two stage magic happens in the head, not the tailcap. I may just trade the tailcap on the E1B to this one and vice versa....


----------



## KDOG3 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I also hope that the front part of the E1B bezel will fit on the E2DL...I really don't dig the crenelations although I realize why they're there.


----------



## L.E.D. (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Awesome. It's too bad that it is a click type UI (2 second clicks) instead of just a two-stage tactical+twisty like the L1. As it is, I still wouldn't mind having an E2DL though.


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



BabyDoc said:


> I am curious. What percentage of users buying tactical lights, do you think, actually use them for tactical purposes? I would bet it is a minority. (It is sort of like people buying diving watches but never diving. ) I would think multiple light levels will be appreciated by the majority of people buying this light. Even somebody who has tactical needs, will occasionally need a lower output for reading maps, or writing out reports, tickets, etc.



Consider the number of people that choose to carry weapons for self-defense. How many of them actually get into a gunfight?

Edit: should really read before I reply.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



KDOG3 said:


> I also hope that the front part of the E1B bezel will fit on the E2DL...I really don't dig the crenelations although I realize why they're there.


The E1B bezel like the L1, KX1/KX2 bezels is going to be just as difficult to take apart (unless there is a simple method or you're 'luck' in this context to get one that isn't sufficiently well sealed shut)


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



Chrontius said:


> Consider the number of people that choose to carry weapons for self-defense. How many of them actually get into a gunfight?
> 
> Edit: should really read before I reply.


 
I'd feel safer with a gun than with a flashlight. Is not very difficult which one to pick when you can draw a firearm and a flashlight.


----------



## Fooboy (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

====


----------



## umc (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I used to EDC my E2D and loved it except that it tore my jeans up. I've since switched to a C2 with a M60 and Z49 and love that combo other than it's a bit big but still tolerable. An E2E LED and then I might be on-board again.


----------



## Retinator (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Nice surprise! Looks amazing.

I didn't expect it to have a low mode.
I also expected it to run closer to the $200 range, $ 136 isn't too bad.


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



umc said:


> I used to EDC my E2D and loved it except that it tore my jeans up. I've since switched to a C2 with a M60 and Z49 and love that combo other than it's a bit big but still tolerable. An E2E LED and then I might be on-board again.



Um...wouldn't that be an E2L? Here's one in black.  Use the KX2-BK with a black E2e body.


----------



## KDOG3 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Boy I'm glad I didn't by that L5 with the new kl5a head. This thing beats that but in a smaller package....


----------



## 2xTap (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



Size15's said:


> We knew at SHOT Show 2008 that the E2DL would have a TIR optic and a beam just like the L1/E1B/KX1/KX2.
> Personally I've seen the practicality of this beam profile (even though I've been used to the L2 beam previously)
> 
> I expressed by disappointment that SureFire were considering/likely to make the E2DL a dual-output light like the E1B, and I don't like that UI. I guess I'll have to make do with a UB2 to replace my L1 :shrug:


 

See, some how I missed that part about the optic, I followed the various threads from shot and even perused the PDF on SF's site.......don't know how but I missed that entirely.

Been partial to the E-Series since getting my E2E-SG and had been hoping to convert over to a E-Series as a duty light over the heavier P and G series I've been currently using. The E2D seemed perfect except that it is Xenon.......I like the stiker bezel, tailstand capability, and the single-mode Forward Clicky. Thought of just getting a E2D and throwing a TLS Q5 head on but around $100 for the light and another $70 for the head I thought my wish was answered hearing of the E2DL.......but going that route it seems I'd be loosing alot of flood with the optic and the simplicity of a single mode switch. Two things I require in a duty light.

But I will hold judgement until these things get out there and reviews start going up. Hopefully I'll be able to get my hands on one to toy with before I decide to buy. I've been surprised before!

2xTap


----------



## KDOG3 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I personally don't understand why people are downing the 2 stage setup. I think its brilliant. I mean really unless you've used the light in the past 2 seconds, it will come on high the next time you hit the button, always. I can't wait to get my paws on it. The picture seems to show it with a domed lens. I suspect it will come with flat lens like the E1B etc?


----------



## umc (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



ttran97 said:


> Um...wouldn't that be an E2L? Here's one in black.  Use the KX2-BK with a black E2e body.


 
The E2L is only 3/60 Lumens whereas the E2D is 5/120


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



2xTap said:


> ...Thought of just getting a E2D and throwing a TLS Q5 head on but around $100 for the light and another $70 for the head...



I've been using that setup for a while, too. It works great with 2 RCR123s!









umc said:


> The E2L is only 3/60 Lumens whereas the E2D is 5/120



If you use two RCR123s, it's really bright...I'd say up around 100 lumen. Of course, you can always get the head modded by milkspit and get 250 lumen coming out of it, like I did for the E1B head.


----------



## umc (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



ttran97 said:


> I've been using that setup for a while, too. It works great with 2 RCR123s!
> 
> 
> If you use two RCR123s, it's really bright...I'd say up around 100 lumen. Of course, you can always get the head modded by milkspit and get 250 lumen coming out of it, like I did for the E1B head.


 
Got ya,

What did that mod cost you on the E1B?


----------



## kelmo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Now if Surefire could only come up with a holster worthy of this beauty...


----------



## asdalton (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



umc said:


> The E2L is only 3/60 Lumens whereas the E2D is 5/120



The new KX2 head is actually 80 lumens on high, same as my E1B. I bought one of those black KX2/E2E combinations from ttran97. 



bondr006 said:


> I am guessing that 120 SF lumen is closer to the 200 lumen range.



Some of Surefire's recent LED lights have performed at close to their advertised lumen output--such as the E1B and the 6PL each being 80 lumens--rather than being understated as with many of their lights in the past. If the E2D LED is advertised at 120 lumens, I wouldn't assume that it will be much brighter than that. It could be, though, since my KX2's output is definitely more than 60 lumens.


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



asdalton said:


> The new KX2 head is actually 80 lumens on high, same as my E1B. I bought one of those black KX2/E2E combinations from ttran97.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of Surefire's recent LED lights have performed at close to their advertised lumen output--such as the E1B and the 6PL each being 80 lumens--rather than being understated as with many of their lights in the past. If the E2D LED is advertised at 120 lumens, I wouldn't assume that it will be much brighter than that. It could be, though, since my KX2's output is definitely more than 60 lumens.


 
Do you have the equipment to measure the actual output? I think the E1B is fairly close to their claims just makes me wonder if surefire has increased their marketing lumens.


----------



## zven (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



KDOG3 said:


> I personally don't understand why people are downing the 2 stage setup. I think its brilliant. I mean really unless you've used the light in the past 2 seconds, it will come on high the next time you hit the button, always.



Partly, I'm not a fan of the clicky interface because I don't want to find myself in a stressed situation where I accidentally click to the wrong output level, and have to distract myself by remembering how to get back to the proper output, how long to wait, etc. SF's clicky UI is a fairly simple one, as clicky UIs go, but still, every fraction of a second, and every little shred of concentration can count.

Also, this interface prevents the ability to quickly flash the light on and off. I haven't yet been in a situation where it's necessary, but I wouldn't want my primary EDC or self-defense light be one that doesn't allow repeated flashing. Could serve as a deterrent (i.e., manual strobe), makeshift morse code, an attention-getter, etc.

As such, I wish this light were either single-stage, or two-stage in the manner of the L1/L2/A2. As it is, I'm not likely to buy it, but I won't make that final decision until there are reviews.


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



Size15's said:


> The beam will be just like the L1/KX2/KX1/E1B/X300
> It'll be similar in output to the X300 and people should notice a difference compared to the L1/E1B in terms of output...
> 
> IMHO I also believe it should've been a single output light. I dislike the dual output UI preferring two-stage (L1 etc) or single output.



Since it comes on high first and has a nice low I'm going to say it's PERFECT - this is definitely an SF I've got to have and one I've been waiting for a long time. Now as for the beam pattern since I don't have any of the lights listed but I've got an E1L - is it anything like that? Hopefully not quite that tight and squarish.


----------



## asdalton (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



greenstuffs said:


> Do you have the equipment to measure the actual output? I think the E1B is fairly close to their claims just makes me wonder if surefire has increased their marketing lumens.



Chevrofreak has a calibrated setup that he used to measure the output of the P60L lights at 80 initial lumens. My E1B has equal output (by ceiling bounce test) to my G2L, and it also matches the 85 lm setting of my Novatac 120P.


----------



## MattK (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Actually releasing to dealers who ordered early 1st week of May. I saw it at SHOT and I think it's gonna be pretty hot.


----------



## milox (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

i waited to long for this, 
allready ordered at my dealers
but i hoped it would have single stage and long clip, 
cant wait to get it


----------



## yaesumofo (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

First of all the E1B is a very good flashlight. the UI is about as close to perfect as you can get. Why you might ask? Well because unless you want there to be a UI there isn't one. Click the switch and the light turns on to HIGH just exactly like any older Surefire clicky flashlight. It is only when you WANT a lower output that the "UI" comes into play. The same is true of this new E2D. Exactly the same.
What I like about this light is the very nice 120 lumen output on high.
I also like the "new" SMOOTHStyle head that Surefire is producing. (HOT TIP If you need a little more grip on these new heads find yourself a new small black rubberband and wrap it around the head. I am using one from a a wall wart package that came with a thick black rubber band which is only about 3/4" in diameter. It is perfect for added grip)
I would like to know what they are calling the head that they are using on this light. IMHO this head would be a good seller all by itself.

I have to say that I would like to see Surefire create a tir optic on this light and or any of the E series of LED lights which had a larger hotspot and more side spill. The Tir optics they have chosen are all about the hotspot they have virtually NO side spill. A little sidespill would be OK in my book. I have not seen the beam on the E2D yet but I would be willing to bet that the beam is a clone of the E1B beam except brighter.
I am also waiting on the Next generation of High tech Surefire flashlights in the form of the UA2. I really want the UA2. 

IMHO the E2D makes a great partner to the E1B.
I will have to buy one just because my E1B needs a big brother.
Yaesumofo


----------



## dmz (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

The E2D LED looks great and I favor the clicky. 

I'm surprised that the strike bezel haters are not posting their sarcastic remarks on the E2D LED's strike bezel and tailcap.


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



dmz said:


> The E2D LED looks great and I favor the clicky.
> 
> I'm surprised that the strike bezel haters are not posting their sarcastic remarks on the E2D LED's strike bezel and tailcap.




haven't you noticed? the flaky CPF market has turned its opinion in favor of strike bezels


----------



## cyberpunk (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



yaesumofo said:


> ...the UI is about as close to perfect as you can get. Why you might ask? Well because unless you want there to be a UI there isn't one. Click the switch and the light turns on to HIGH just exactly like any older Surefire clicky flashlight. It is only when you WANT a lower output that the "UI" comes into play. The same is true of this new E2D. Exactly the same...


 
My thoughts exactly! I have no real interest in the E2DL's low output, but the UI causes me no concern whatsoever, because of this exact point you make.

I plan on getting one, and absolutely ignoring/forgetting the UI. I'll click it when I want it on, and click it off when I want it off.


----------



## eshishlo (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I have the E1B and the UI is very good. If you want high click, you get high. If you want low, momentary on, off, click on, you get low. Very easy. If the E2DL is like this it will turn out to be a very popular light. Not bad price either...


----------



## mwaldron (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



Size15's said:


> Are you sure it was an X300 (rather than an X200A) that you saw?
> 
> The X300 beams I've directly compared to my L1 and E1B have been bascially the same.
> 
> But, in the event that the X300 beam is more typically different (tighter) compared to the L1/E1B/KX2/KX1 then the E2DL beam is like the handhelds.



It may have been a 200A I didn't look too closely at it at the range. It was similar to the beamshots that I saw here a few weeks ago that were the 300. It was a very tight spot, quite impressive.


----------



## 2xTap (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



ttran97 said:


> I've been using that setup for a while, too. It works great with 2 RCR123s!


 

I did get one of these heads for my Pineapple, it's a great head assembly and gives off a near perfect beam.......very bright and with good spill. I was just hoping to spend a bit less overall as it will be a light that will see some serious use, and abuse.

But as I said I'm going to wait and hold judgement until these get out. It would of been so sweet to have had the E2DL be nothing more than a E2D essentially modded up with a CREE, or SSC, or whatever it is they are using in it........single stage Forward Clicky, with reflector and lens. Simple!

2xTap


----------



## ampdude (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



270winchester said:


> haven't you noticed? the flaky CPF market has turned its opinion in favor of strike bezels



Ya it's weird. It's like ever since the Solarforce L2 came out, all of a sudden strike bezels are super cool.


----------



## e2x2e (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



KDOG3 said:


> I really don't dig the crenelations although I realize why they're there.




But they dig you <--------------:thumbsdow


----------



## dmz (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Is the E2D LED's beam mostly hotspot? Is there useable side spill?

At 5/120 lumens, is it the brightest of the E-series lights?


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



dmz said:


> Is the E2D LED's beam mostly hotspot? Is there useable side spill?




As Size15's said in post 41....




Size15's said:


> We knew at SHOT Show 2008 that the E2DL would have a TIR optic and a beam just like the L1/E1B/KX1/KX2.




Which means it will have an intense spot, with some useful spill. Good for medium to long range outdoor use.




dmz said:


> At 5/120 lumens, is it the brightest of the E-series lights?




E1E = *Max Output:* 15 lumens 
E2E = *Max Output:* 60 lumens 
E1L = *Max Output:* 3/45 lumens* *low/high settings
E2L = *Max Output:* 3/60 lumens* *low/high settings
E1B = *Max Output:* 5/80 lumens* *low/high settings
L4 = *Max Output:* 100 lumens
E2DL = *Max Output:* 5/120 lumens* *low/high settings


Yes. The E2D LED Defender is the brightest of the E series lights.


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I just got a bunch of E2DL's and 4 of them were single brightness level!!! Crazy! I think they screwed up their first batch or so. I don't know how the other ones are because I haven't opened them up yet. 

I'll be selling these in the MP so if anyone wants these rare 1-level E2DL heads or lights, look for me over there!


----------



## ampdude (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

ttran97 I was just gonna mention your find and sale in this thread. Single level E2DL's might end up being a hot item!


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

What do you get when an E2DL mates with an E1B? 

The E1DLB!


----------



## dmz (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I like everything about this light except for the TIR spot beam. How much sidespill does it have? Does the low beam (5 lumens) have enough sidespill to make it usefull indoors?


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



ttran97 said:


> I just got a bunch of E2DL's and 4 of them were single brightness level!!! Crazy! I think they screwed up their first batch or so. I don't know how the other ones are because I haven't opened them up yet.
> 
> I'll be selling these in the MP so if anyone wants these rare 1-level E2DL heads or lights, look for me over there!



how many "error" Surefire releases has there been? In my recollection the only other "error" ligt I remember was the "E2L" that were shipped with L2 dummy heads.


----------



## KDOG3 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I should have mine by Monday. I'm hoping for two levels! If it is ok, I'll be putting my E1B up for sale, right after I swap tailcaps and maybe the front part of the bezel, but we'll see about that. I'm worried about this single level crap now. Ugh....


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Is it just me or is $136.00 a lot to pay for 120 lumens? Surefire sure takes the cake pricewise. I guess you're paying for the name? 

I guess the "teeth" on each end ups the price? I wonder if the flashlight could be construed as a concealed weapon in court if someone actually used it that way.

Holster sold separately?

All of a sudden the Fenix P3D with more modes and an extra 40 lumens is looking more attractive at $61.50.

Andy


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Oh great Andy. This thread was going just too smooth and quiet for you, huh? Congratulations on being the first in line to turn another perfectly good thread in to a Fenix vs. SF bashing thread. :shakehead


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



Boomerang said:


> Is it just me or is $136.00 a lot to pay for 120 lumens? Surefire sure takes the cake pricewise. I guess you're paying for the name?
> 
> I guess the "teeth" on each end ups the price? I wonder if the flashlight could be construed as a concealed weapon in court if someone actually used it that way.
> 
> ...



here we go again.


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



bondr006 said:


> Oh great Andy. This thread was going just too smooth and quiet for you, huh? Congratulations on being the first troll in line to turn another perfectly good thread in to a Fenix vs. SF bashing thread. :shakehead




Well ain't you just a ray o' sunshine ! :thumbsdow

Andy


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Relax guys...

Andy, If your concern is just about the price, then go and pick up a Fenix! It´s a great light, with a good price! I´m sure that you´ll enjoy it!

Nobody needs to bash Fenix OR bash Surefire. People who like Fenix say good things about Fenix, and people who like Surefire say good things about SF, and that´s it.

Back to topic... :wave:


----------



## flashlight (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



kelmo said:


> Now if Surefire could only come up with a holster worthy of this beauty...



The V20 & V21 are suppposed to fit although the E2DL is slightly longer than the E2D.


----------



## flashlight (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



bondr006 said:


> E1E = *Max Output:* 15 lumens
> E2E = *Max Output:* 60 lumens
> E1L = *Max Output:* 3/45 lumens* *low/high settings
> E2L = *Max Output:* 3/60 lumens* *low/high settings
> ...



You left out E1B Backup = *Max Output:* 5/80 lumens* *low/high settings


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

 Thanks flashlight. I'll fix that now 



flashlight said:


> You left out E1B Backup = *Max Output:* 5/80 lumens* *low/high settings


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



KDOG3 said:


> I should have mine by Monday. I'm hoping for two levels! If it is ok, I'll be putting my E1B up for sale, right after I swap tailcaps and maybe the front part of the bezel, but we'll see about that. I'm worried about this single level crap now. Ugh....



KDOG3...If yours is single level, trust me, there is NO shortage of people willing to buy it from you...and possibly at a premium, too.  So don't feel bad if it's just one level. One man's crap is another man's gold mine! 


DMZ...the beam pattern looks identical to any of the recent TIR lights that have come out from Surefire...ie. E1B, KX2, etc.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Boomerang, you've been around long enough to know what a troll post is, and a SF vs Fenix one is about as pointless as they get. Take the rest of the weekend off.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

bondr006, you came perilously close to getting the same. Please refrain from personal comments and references to what actions might be taken by moderators. Edit your post #86, please.


----------



## Mags (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Since it is obviously using a buck converter, it should work with 17670 rechargables right?


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



Mags said:


> Since it is obviously using a buck converter, it should work with 17670 rechargables right?



I tried the LED head on my E2e-BK which was bored out to fit a 17670...and it worked fine. My protected AW 17670 doesn't fit inside the stock E2DL body, though...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I couldn't care less about 17670s! I'm getting this light to run primaries for hiking purposes. I don't trust rechargeables, they are fun to use around the house, but when you are out in the woods, primaries are your only friend.


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I couldn't care less about 17670s! I'm getting this light to run primaries for hiking purposes. I don't trust rechargeables, they are fun to use around the house, but when you are out in the woods, primaries are your only friend.



Well, you could always just carry two primaries in your pocket for backup. I have rechargeables in lights that I use on a daily basis. Why worry about using up primaries? My lights will also take primaries if I need them, like if I'm unable to charge my batteries during extended periods...so it's a win-win situation.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

There doesn't seem to be a model designation or even a serial number on these new E2DL heads. I was almost sure it was going to be called the "KX4".
I'm guessing SF saved a few bucks per head in etching costs...


----------



## ampdude (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I couldn't care less about 17670s! I'm getting this light to run primaries for hiking purposes. I don't trust rechargeables, they are fun to use around the house, but when you are out in the woods, primaries are your only friend.



It's been my experience that AW's rechargeables are of the quality that you can trust in the field. I do carry primaries as backups, in my vehicles, in my holsters and in my bags, but I've rarely needed any. My primaries see the most use in the dead of winter during extreme temps.



Nathan said:


> There doesn't seem to be a model designation or even a serial number on these new E2DL heads. I was almost sure it was going to be called the "KX4".
> I'm guessing SF saved a few bucks per head in etching costs...



Back on topic, there's no serial on the new heads? That's quite interesting. I would like to see a serial number, but it's good to know there's no ugly white "CAUTION: HOT SURFACE" anymore. I was just thinking about emailing Surefire asking if they will ever get rid of that since nobody takes it seriously anyways until they get burned.


----------



## asdalton (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



ampdude said:


> Back on topic, there's no serial on the new heads? That's quite interesting. I would like to see a serial number, but it's good to know there's no ugly white "CAUTION: HOT SURFACE" anymore. I was just thinking about emailing Surefire asking if they will ever get rid of that since nobody takes it seriously anyways until they get burned.



Did any of the Surefire LED lights ever warrant that warning, other than the L2 and L4?


----------



## matt0 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



asdalton said:


> Did any of the Surefire LED lights ever warrant that warning, other than the L2 and L4?


 
My E1B has it.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

The E2DL head still has the warning. See post #81 on page 3.


----------



## asdalton (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



matt0 said:


> My E1B has it.



Sure it _has _it, but is it necessary?


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



asdalton said:


> Sure it _has _it, but is it necessary?




Sure it is. CYA comes into play.


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Mr. T:

when I tried mine on a E2e body with a 17670, it doesn't run in regulation. do you see the difference in output too?



ttran97 said:


> I tried the LED head on my E2e-BK which was bored out to fit a 17670...and it worked fine. My protected AW 17670 doesn't fit inside the stock E2DL body, though...


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



270winchester said:


> Mr. T:
> 
> when I tried mine on a E2e body with a 17670, it doesn't run in regulation. do you see the difference in output too?



I only briefly tried the head on my 17670 body. Things were hectic that day that I was selling them...between getting swamped with "I'll take it" and calling Surefire and explaining to the guy that I really did buy a E2DL and it really is 1-stage and I'm not a newbie...I hardly had time to breathe! hehe.

Have you tried using 2 RCR123s? That's what I was really looking forward to doing, but I only have 1.  Thanks!


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



ttran97 said:


> Have you tried using 2 RCR123s? That's what I was really looking forward to doing, but I only have 1.  Thanks!




*very* briefly. THe brightness didn't look to be any more than two primaries. 

But like you I only have one as well so...I have to settle using 2xR123s with my Malkoff 6P for now...


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



270winchester said:


> *very* briefly. THe brightness didn't look to be any more than two primaries.
> 
> But like you I only have one as well so...I have to settle using 2xR123s with my Malkoff 6P for now...



Thanks! I only wanted to use the 2 RCR option because my AW 17670 won't fit inside the stock E2DL body. 

I think it's funny that I only have 1 RCR and whenever I do beam shots, I have to take it out and put it in the next night...repeat...


----------



## Nathan (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I ran my E2DL head (thanks again tt!) with a 17670 and 2xRCR, and it seemed like the two RCR's produced slightly higher output. My eyes aren't good light meters though, so it could have been my imagination...


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



ttran97 said:


> Thanks! I only wanted to use the 2 RCR option because my AW 17670 won't fit inside the stock E2DL body.
> 
> I think it's funny that I only have 1 RCR and whenever I do beam shots, I have to take it out and put it in the next night...repeat...



lighthound sells them by the truck load. You Sir have no reason to skimp on batteries judging but your signature.

I still have an E2e body from 2004 that accomodates 17670s, Never gonna let that tube go.


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I'm reasonably sure that the 17670 is not driving it at spec, since 3v battery doesn't even light it up.

How does the 2xRCR123 look to you compared to the primaries?



Nathan said:


> I ran my E2DL head (thanks again tt!) with a 17670 and 2xRCR, and it seemed like the two RCR's produced slightly higher output. My eyes aren't good light meters though, so it could have been my imagination...


----------



## Nathan (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



270winchester said:


> I'm reasonably sure that the 17670 is not driving it at spec, since 3v battery doesn't even light it up.
> 
> How does the 2xRCR123 look to you compared to the primaries?


 
I couldn't tell the difference between primaries and the 17670.
2xRCR123's seemed slightly brighter. When I did the comparision, all the rechargeables were right off the charger, and the primaries were nearly new.
Was your 17670 fully charged?


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



Nathan said:


> Was your 17670 fully charged?




yeah. maybe it's time for new Li-Ions...


----------



## matrixshaman (May 9, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

Has anyone verified this is okay to run 2x RCR123's on the E2DL head? Or are taking a chance of releasing all the magic smoke inside the electronics?


----------



## Nathan (May 9, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

I ran my two singe-stage E2DL heads on 2xRCR123's continuously for 10 minutes each. No pop and no smoke, but they definitely got very warm after that time. As with the KL4, I would use caution for any extended constant-on use.


----------



## flashlight (May 10, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



Nathan said:


> I ran my two singe-stage E2DL heads on 2xRCR123's continuously for 10 minutes each. No pop and no smoke, but they definitely got very warm after that time. As with the KL4, I would use caution for any extended constant-on use.



Yup. I'll only try it with my LiFEPo 3.0V RCR123s when I get mine.


----------



## cv3po (May 10, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



dmz said:


> I like everything about this light except for the TIR spot beam. How much sidespill does it have? Does the low beam (5 lumens) have enough sidespill to make it usefull indoors?


 

I don't think this was answered yet so.............I have the E1B with the same 5lm low and TIR optic and yes it has enough spill for indoor close useage............just barely. I do love the range and power of this light (and E2D I'm sure) but I do wish it had a bit more spill. As it is, it is perfectly serviceable but it's not perfect


----------



## JNewell (May 10, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

For more spill in a 1x123 light, look at the E1L or L1. The E1B was intentionally designed to have a more concentrated hot spot due to its LE/"tactical" market.


----------



## dmz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*

What is the sidespill like on the E2DL for high and for low?


----------



## Size15's (May 10, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



JNewell said:


> For more spill in a 1x123 light, look at the E1L or L1. The E1B was intentionally designed to have a more concentrated hot spot due to its LE/"tactical" market.


The E1L/E2L (KX1/KX2), L1, E1B and E2DL have the same TIR optic - the same beam.


----------



## mackey (May 10, 2008)

*Details/specs on E2DL?*

instead of picking up a 6PDL, i decided to get an E2DL instead (<$100 new is good right?). though getting a 6P to mod isn't completely out of the picture.

that being said, what are the specs on the E2DL? i want to get a good set of rechargeables for it but i'm not sure which to get exactly.:thinking:

i looked at the surefire site and didn't see any specs for it?

OR

if someone could just bottomline which is the best rechargeables/charger and/or regular CR123 for the E2DL that would be greatly appreciated LOL

the 2 threads dealing w/ batteries (rechargeable and non) have alot of info but i'm not sure what i'm looking at. i think the batterystation 07 batteries look good from what those graphs?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (May 10, 2008)

The E2DL kicks serious butt!! I love this light, the thow is excellent and the spill is acceptable. What a thrower. I am just loving the new optics. :twothumbs


----------



## bezel (May 10, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



dmz said:


> What is the sidespill like on the E2DL for high and for low?


 
dmz, I have the single mode. I consider the sidespill for high to be fairly usuable if you are not blinding yourself with the hotspot up close. So, walking outdoors lighting something at a distance, there is enough spill for me to walk by.


----------



## dmz (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Details/specs on E2DL?*

Who is selling the E2DL for <$100?


----------



## ttran97 (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Details/specs on E2DL?*

Nobody's selling new E2DL's for under $100. Period.


----------



## bezel (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Details/specs on E2DL?*

I don't think Surefire ever recommends rechargeables for any of their lights unless it is their rechargeable setup. That being said, many of their lights work great with rechargeables if done right. I have not yet seen a clear answer on whether rechargeables work well with the E2DL and have not tried it myself. Many of the recent two-stage Surefire lights seem to malfunction with rechargeables. Unless you get one of the early single-stage E2DLs, it is a two-stage light: 5lm low, 120lm high.


----------



## ttran97 (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Details/specs on E2DL?*



bezel said:


> I don't think Surefire ever recommends rechargeables for any of their lights unless it is their rechargeable setup. That being said, many of their lights work great with rechargeables if done right. I have not yet seen a clear answer on whether rechargeables work well with the E2DL and have not tried it myself. Many of the recent two-stage Surefire lights seem to malfunction with rechargeables. Unless you get one of the early single-stage E2DLs, it is a two-stage light: 5lm low, 120lm high.



These E2DL's will work with 2 RCR123's or even one RCR123 in a 1-cell body. Will also work with one protected 17670 if you bore out the tube. I heard somewhere that unprotected 17670s work too.


----------



## bezel (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Details/specs on E2DL?*



ttran97 said:


> These E2DL's will work with 2 RCR123's or even one RCR123 in a 1-cell body.


 
The single-stage ones, but has anyone said whether the 2 stage version functions properly?

oh, and yes. agree that the 07 battery station batteries look great on the graph and have worked well for me.


----------



## ttran97 (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Details/specs on E2DL?*



bezel said:


> The single-stage ones, but has anyone said whether the 2 stage version functions properly?
> 
> oh, and yes. agree that the 07 battery station batteries look great on the graph and have worked well for me.



With the two stage heads, the low is brighter than normal low. The high is a tad brighter too. It's like my KX2. Here are my beam shots with the KX2.

KX2 on low using 2 RCR123:






KX2 on high using 2 RCR123:


----------



## ttran97 (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Details/specs on E2DL?*

The only E-series heads that seem to have trouble with rechargeables are the E1B and KX1 heads. Their circuitry is different from the 2-cell heads...limiting the voltage going through them. So you end up with a slow strobe effect if you use 3.7 v rechargeables.


----------



## bezel (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Details/specs on E2DL?*



ttran97 said:


> The only E-series heads that seem to have trouble with rechargeables are the E1B and KX1 heads. Their circuitry is different from the 2-cell heads...limiting the voltage going through them. So you end up with a slow strobe effect if you use 3.7 v rechargeables.


 
Thanks for clarifying that ttran97.


----------



## xcel730 (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Details/specs on E2DL?*

If E2DL is under $100, I'll buy a few. :twothumbs


----------



## ttran97 (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Details/specs on E2DL?*



bezel said:


> Thanks for clarifying that ttran97.



No problemo. It's called something like a buck or a boost driver in the KX2 and E2DL heads that makes it possible. I can't ever remember the name of it.

That's the main reason I have the KX2-BK head on the E1B body...so that I can use rechargeables with it. Plus, at 3.7 volts, it's running under the 6 volts that it was meant for anyway...but it's not that much dimmer, if at all, than using 2 primaries.


----------



## mackey (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Details/specs on E2DL?*

e2dl is on it's way. and no it was a 1 time offer i could no refuse so sorry, it's not available anywhere.



> These E2DL's will work with 2 RCR123's or even one RCR123 in a 1-cell body.


guess i'll find out if 2 RCR's will work ok. i believe glancing through the other thread (now merged), that it ran ok w 2 RCR's

i'm still a noob so what are the issues w/ running rechargeables in a surefire?

i was told that surefires are only really good with their own surefire batteries. i bought a 12pk regardless in case the RCR's don't work out



> oh, and yes. agree that the 07 battery station batteries look great on the graph and have worked well for me.


cool, i ordered a pair to try as well as their RCR and charger. i will report back with how they are

thanks guys:thumbsup:


----------



## DM51 (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Details/specs on E2DL?*

Merging threads...


----------



## JNewell (May 11, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



Size15's said:


> The E1L/E2L (KX1/KX2), L1, E1B and E2DL have the same TIR optic - the same beam.


 
I get fairly different results from my L1 Cree, E1B (and E2DL). Leaving aside the E2DL because it's hard to compare by eyeball because of its greater output, the more similar L1 and E1B show a different hotspot and spillbeam on a white wall, but it could just be ordinary sample variation?


----------



## ttran97 (May 11, 2008)

*Re: E2D LED is up on SF site !!*



JNewell said:


> I get fairly different results from my L1 Cree, E1B (and E2DL). Leaving aside the E2DL because it's hard to compare by eyeball because of its greater output, the more similar L1 and E1B show a different hotspot and spillbeam on a white wall, but it could just be ordinary sample variation?



Actually, I find that the L1 optic doesn't throw as well as the E1B/KX2/E2DL optic. Someone told me that the newer ones were new optics and have a tighter hotspot for more throw. But who knows...it could just be all in our heads. This forum could just be a figment of my imagination, or I'm lying in a deep coma in some hospital and none of this exists...whoa...trippy... :candle:

Ps.
I hate it when threads merge, especially if you haven't been keeping up with either thread. I go to read one part of the thread to catch up, and then all of the sudden, there's a totally random part injected into it. haha. Funny...


----------



## yaesumofo (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E2D LED*

I wonder how this light produces a usable side spill?
I own an E1B and the beam is ALL hotspot the side spill is very vague almost not there at all.
Can the 40 lumen on high, increase in the power be causing the side spill to be that much better?
I will know more from a first hand point of view when mine comes.
I am very curious though as to the opinion of the side spill on this light. Is is really there?
Yaesumofo





PoliceScannerMan said:


> The E2DL kicks serious butt!! I love this light, the thow is excellent and the spill is acceptable. What a thrower. I am just loving the new optics. :twothumbs


----------



## WildChild (May 11, 2008)

What I can say with my E2L (45 lumens version) and my L1, throw may depend on the frosting found on the window. My E2L is much frosted and the beam is smoother, hotspot slightly bigger than my L1 with no brightness variation in it. If I compare the E2L to a reflectored light like the L2D-CE (P4), hotspot is brighter than L2D on turbo but spill is dimmer. I used the E2L in two camping trips and the spill is bright enough to be useful. Still, I bought a beamshaper for it!  With the L1 that has almost no frosting (hard to see), the beam is ugly on a white wall (it also has a greenish tint) but I don't care because I doesn't attract my attention with real use. The hotspot has brightness variations in it. It's like a second brighter hotspot inside the main one. It throws much more than the E2L. The spill seems slightly larger than my E2L but the brightness ratio between spill and hotspot looks about the same. Maybe this is variation with the optic position? My L1 optics seems to be off-center. I'll get my E2DL soon, I'll have another light to compare.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (May 11, 2008)

Mofo,

Absolutley its there! If you ever had a Gen 1 KL1, it was just a square beam, now that had NO sidespill. The E1b and E2DL have sidespill, I said it was acceptable, not great.

If your expecting sidespill like a reflectored light your wasting your money. I would say it has half the sidespill of a reflectored light.

The E2DL and Mule is the perfect Combo. I am amazed by the throw of the E2DL.


----------



## leon2245 (May 11, 2008)

So there is a non crenelated version of this one too?

Man, once you start seeing Wild Child's avatar as a surprised alien, there's no going back.


----------



## H2Orower (May 11, 2008)

I have the L1 cree, E2L, E1B, and E2DL. In my observations, the L1 has a noticeably wider, less concentrated beam (apparent both on a white wall, as well as, outdoors). I like the beam pattern just fine on my L1, but I'm a definite clicky fan, and for that reason, I prefer my other lights. I find the sidespill on my E1B, E2L, and E2DL is more than adequate for my purposes.


----------



## WildChild (May 11, 2008)

leon2245 said:


> So there is a non crenelated version of this one too?
> 
> Man, once you start seeing Wild Child's avatar as a surprised alien, there's no going back.



This is my A2!


----------



## bezel (May 11, 2008)

One easy way to see the spill without being distracted by the hotspot is to shine the hotspot on a small black object (say a small black towel haning off your shower rod). That pretty much absorbes the hotspot and gives you a good picture of the spill...


----------



## Kiessling (May 11, 2008)

This new SF optic they use in their lates lights just rocks. I wan't a fan of optics ... I am now. 

It has a great light distribution pattern that has a spot size that is just right and the spill is perfect for the field of vision the eyes can actually encompass. This optic puts the light where it needs to be ... in a perfect distribution.

Where most reflectored lights just loose the light in the spill after a few meters, this optic does not. It thus puts more light on target.

Only in the very near field it is a bit on the narrow side. 

bernie


----------



## leon2245 (May 11, 2008)

Yeah I figured that was a bit too abstract.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 11, 2008)

Some one with a DMM could measure the amp's at the tailcap with two fresh CR123's and then with two RCR123's (3.6-4.2 volt). If the amperage is lower with two freshly charged RCR123's then it is safe to run the E2D above 6 volt, and the circuit is a buck circuit.

Bill


----------



## Size15's (May 11, 2008)

Just like with reflectors, perhaps a bit more so, there is variation from LED/TIR combination unit to unit.

The non-crenelated version of the E2DL bezel is likely to be called the KX2C according to some.

Al


----------



## bezel (May 11, 2008)

Size15's said:


> Just like with reflectors, perhaps a bit more so, there is variation from LED/TIR combination unit to unit.
> 
> The non-crenelated version of the E2DL bezel is likely to be called the KX2C according to some.
> 
> Al


 
I wonder why the non-crenelated version would be called KX2*C*. Seems like the C would stand for crenelated.


----------



## Size15's (May 11, 2008)

bezel said:


> I wonder why the non-crenelated version would be called KX2*C*. Seems like the C would stand for crenelated.


Since when have SureFire used "C" for 'crenelated' ?

The 'reasoning' goes is that the KX2C will the bezel of the new ScoutLight - M600C.

As I said, I'm just passing on what some say it'll be called.


----------



## JNewell (May 11, 2008)

I've noticed that the newer TIR heads have a pyrex windows as well. My old KX1 and L1 don't. Were there problems with scratches on the TIR optics?


----------



## bezel (May 11, 2008)

Size15's said:


> Since when have SureFire used "C" for 'crenelated' ?
> 
> The 'reasoning' goes is that the KX2C will the bezel of the new ScoutLight - M600C.
> 
> As I said, I'm just passing on what some say it'll be called.


 
Thanks for the info. I was thinking of it in the context of this being the first time Surefire ever offered a cren and non-cren version of the same LED head.

bezel


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2008)

Just a guess, but...

KX2A = 1st 2007 version, single mode
KX2B = 2008 version, dual mode
KX2C = next version


----------



## Size15's (May 11, 2008)

JNewell said:


> I've noticed that the newer TIR heads have a pyrex windows as well. My old KX1 and L1 don't. Were there problems with scratches on the TIR optics?


Are you 100% certain of this? Do you have photos?

The TIR optic is a cyclo-olefin copolymer.
I am not aware of any SureFire ever having an exposed TIR optic.

I am not aware of any TIR optic behind a Lexan window. They have always been Pyrex.


----------



## Size15's (May 11, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Just a guess, but...
> 
> KX2A = 1st 2007 version, single mode
> KX2B = 2008 version, dual mode
> KX2C = next version


I would not guess like that.
If that were the case the KX2's already in circulation would already have A and B suffixes.

No, it makes more sense to me that the M600C comes from the ScoutLight already having used M600A and M600B. The new bezel for the M600C is named after it rather than the bezel naming the ScoutLight.

Al


----------



## l2icel3all (May 12, 2008)

Size15's said:


> I would not guess like that.
> If that were the case the KX2's already in circulation would already have A and B suffixes.
> 
> No, it makes more sense to me that the M600C comes from the ScoutLight already having used M600A and M600B. The new bezel for the M600C is named after it rather than the bezel naming the ScoutLight.
> ...



How many lumens will the m600c be? I've noticed on the SureFire website they've removed the m600a and stated that a newer model is coming out to replace it. This made me very curious. If you could give me an answer that would be great!


----------



## Size15's (May 12, 2008)

l2icel3all said:


> How many lumens will the m600c be? I've noticed on the SureFire website they've removed the m600a and stated that a newer model is coming out to replace it. This made me very curious. If you could give me an answer that would be great!


If they do go with the non-crenelated version of the E2DL bezel (single output level) then it'll be 120 lumens


----------



## Kiessling (May 12, 2008)

Damm !
Now you tell me there will be a non-crenelated version! Now that I have a single-stage E2DL flying my way ...
bk


----------



## JNewell (May 12, 2008)

Size15's said:


> Are you 100% certain of this? Do you have photos?
> 
> The TIR optic is a cyclo-olefin copolymer.
> I am not aware of any SureFire ever having an exposed TIR optic.
> ...


 
I've never seen a lexan window/TIR head, either. I do have a KL1 and a pre-Cree L1 with the TIR, both of which appear to be windowless. I say this because the forepart of the head has a convex surface rather than the flat pyrex window. I suppose the window could be convex, and I'll glady accept that as the answer. I'm here to learn. I can post pictures in the next day or so if that helps, though I think there were pictures that showed the convex surface in the 06 or 07 catalog, too. (I'll look.)


----------



## Size15's (May 12, 2008)

SureFire have release a number of models featuring domed glass windows - the X200A, early U2 etc being obviously examples.

Al


----------



## tussery (May 12, 2008)

Well Al on this one he happens to be right, I pulled the window out of my KX2B to find it was lexan. But the only thing to be worried about is it scratching. With the TIR optics behind it the window will never break. I put a pyrex window from a E series head in for good measure though.


----------



## Size15's (May 12, 2008)

tussery said:


> Well Al on this one he happens to be right, I pulled the window out of my KX2B to find it was lexan. But the only thing to be worried about is it scratching. With the TIR optics behind it the window will never break. I put a pyrex window from a E series head in for good measure though.


By "KX2B" I assume you are referring to the "dual output" version rather than the inital single-level version?

Well anyway, I wasn't aware that it was Lexan windowed. My L1, KX1 and KX2 have Pyrex windows (I can't scratch the windows with a knife)

SureFire must have recently switched to Lexan. I guess it may offer better durability, or thermal charateristics since there is no incandescent need for Pyrex.

I'm personlly in favour of Lexan for durability (where theres no risk of it being melted) having shattered several Pyrex windows for various reasons over the years.

Al


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 12, 2008)

Surprise for me. Thought all of the Led series lights, except one, had the Pyrex window. Looking at the SF web site the Outdoorsman series, G2L, and the L1 specifications make no mention of Pyrex windows. I knew the G2L had the Lexan window, but surprise re the others. Now I know there will be an argument in favor of Lexan for SF lights, won't break when droppped, etc, but for me I would rather have all of my Surefire lights have the Pyrex window. Can't think of a light that needs Pyrex more than the Outdoorsman's, that can end up in tackle boxes, bouncing around in trucks, four wheelers, etc, getting all scratched up, body and window. Good that the Lexan window can be switched out for Pyrex.

Bill


----------



## flashlight (May 12, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> Damm !
> Now you tell me there will be a non-crenelated version! Now that I have a single-stage E2DL flying my way ...
> bk




I'll take it, Herr Kiessling.


----------



## Nathan (May 12, 2008)

Size15's said:


> I would not guess like that.
> If that were the case the KX2's already in circulation would already have A and B suffixes.
> 
> No, it makes more sense to me that the M600C comes from the ScoutLight already having used M600A and M600B. The new bezel for the M600C is named after it rather than the bezel naming the ScoutLight.
> ...


 
I hadn't thought of the suffix from the Scout Light standpoint, but that is definitely possible.
Though it may not be the official SF model number, some here have referred to the dual output KX2 as "KX2B" since there is a 'B' etched into the bezel. It's below the 'KX2', but not quite aligned with the Axxxxxx serial number, so I don't know if it's part of the model number or the serial number.
I guess we'll have to wait to see how the KX2C's are marked to see if my theory is correct.


----------



## Size15's (May 12, 2008)

Fair enough


----------



## WildChild (May 12, 2008)

It seems E2L, E1L, L1, KX1 and KX2 are not listed as having a Pyrex window anymore. Both my E2L and L1, bought in 2007 have a Pyrex window. E1B and E2DL are listed as having a Pyrex one. All this on SF's website.


----------

